# Deepwater Nautilus Moved



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Deepwater Nautilus has moved. The new location is only 4 miles away. If you have the old numbers you will be able to find it.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you Eric !!!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

How's it look out there? Tunas?


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Only seeing Blackfin. NP Eman!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Fuck off Troll.



Lenverty said:


> The problem is that they recognised it because it was coming up to the drill floor and heading for the top of the derrick. Too late! About 1000 Bbls too late! And yet, they had it in their power to recognise and shut in the well after 25 Bbls if they had monitored volumes. They failed to monitor and police the well, their most important function on the vessel. These are factual-based conclusions, not a journalists half-assessed assessment of the events as he knows them. The truth is hard to accept, and it is bent and twisted to another form, so that, the public are able to chew, swallow, stomach, digest and regurgitate a fairy tale depicting a single monster, who happens to be sufficiently 'loaded' that we might as well all have a slice of the cake!
> 
> 
> http://www.bulbeckenvirosolutions.c...pment/oil-spill-recovery-skimmer-systems.html


----------

